
The Future of Documentation (Cucumber) - axomhacker
http://blog.densitypop.com/articles/2010/the-future-of-documentation
======
shubber
Why aren't your tests "the future of documentation"? Or automatic
documentation - check out Knuth on the subject of Literate Programming.
Because, you know, writing Cucumber step definitions feels like more
duplicated effort to me.

